

Suggest HN: Please keep hnsearch.com up (shutting tomorrow) - cjbarber

Reiterating this [1] post.<p>&quot;The new replacement hn search (hn.algolia.com) doesn&#x27;t accept basic search syntax.<p>Searching for &quot;arkos&quot; or arkos returns the same number of results with fuzzy matches. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;#!&#x2F;story&#x2F;forever&#x2F;prefix&#x2F;0&#x2F;arkos<p>I tried other standard search syntax found on Google or SOLR, but it did not work. For example, -argos, NOT argos, etc. I tried to find search query details in their documentation, but did not find any.<p>Please keep hnsearch.com working in the meantime, and don&#x27;t shut it down on March 15th, 2014.&quot;<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7355425<p>Jyu&#x27;s comment is also highly relevant:<p>&quot;When the announcement to shut down HNSearch was made nearly 40 days ago, I thought Algolia would have ample time to catch up. It was lacking back then, and there was plenty of feedback for them to work with.<p>With the hard cutoff date nearing, it doesn&#x27;t seem Algolia will be close to matching functionality.<p>A couple other features are date range search, and phrase search. Actually, just include all the SOLR query syntax: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.solrtutorial.com&#x2F;solr-query-syntax.html&quot;<p>The small piece of good news:<p>&quot;hn.algolia.com is also fully opensource, so pull requests are welcome: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;algolia&#x2F;hn-search&quot;
======
jlemoine
You should try again your queries :) We added support of phrases queries
(using the "" syntax) and not (using the - syntax). Btw, as we always said we
are more than open to feedback and feature requests & pull requests.

------
dangrossman
Shouldn't this be directed to Octopart? "HN" does not decide if they continue
running their site.

